# Make an Earthen Oven



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

This guy has many videos about living in the olden days or rather in the 1800s.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

One of my new favorite youtube channels. Lots of good info in his videos.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice. I have written instructions some where on how to make one, and while I never got around to making one, It's really pretty simple. From what I understand they're pretty popular in the Southwest and Mexico.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> One of my new favorite youtube channels. Lots of good info in his videos.


I agree.
It is like good back a 100 years.
I like the temporary oven also, if you are on the move, make a small one & move on after the cooking & sleeping.
I want to make one & water proof it.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you weedygarden!!!I've never seen his video's before. Lots of useful tips in just the first one, no matter what you are building. Heck, a small chimney for the BOL even.

And part 2, baking bread. Just like getting the old wood cookstove ready to bake in! (NOTE: the cookstove in not made of wood, that is the fuel it uses) Get it nice and hot, like making coffee and breakfast on. Let it simmer down with a few small sticks in the box and let it mellow for a spell until you feel the temp is right. Then a few sticks now and again to maintain temp. If I had only seen this many years ago... It would have saved on me having to eat a lot of 'well done' bread and some interesting roasted birds. I called it Cajun fowl, as in blackened. Until I was smart enough to figure out there was a method to using it. Thinking back, I do believe I thought it was defective, or that I had reassembled it wrong after breaking it down and blasting it. <LOL>


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

there is another video that he made showing a couple of build and use the same or next day ovens, good to know about, if you need or want one in a hurry.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

That was worth the watching of the video!

It's a really simple concept, but the devil is in the details. 

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

They probably had to destroy that oven, but I think it would be great if there were outdoor ovens in places where others can use them, such as camp grounds, etc.

I know there are many other designs and plans to make this type of oven, but this type of oven could be built in SHTF situations, if people are displaced and trying live in a camp.


----------

